# dh sharp sunglow boa best match for breeding?



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi,whats the best female match for breeding or suitable boa to breed with a dh sharp sunglow boa male.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Best female depends on what you want to make. For what it's worth, I'd try to make Sharp sunglows. Best female for that would be a Sharp albino, with a het Sharp albino as second choice. Good luck.


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd of said sharp albino too, you'd get
25% sunglows 
25% albino's 
25% hypo's 
25% normals het albino

or you could breed to another DH sharp sunglow & get
6.25% super sunglows 
6.25% sunglows 
6.25% Albino's 
6.25% super hypo's
12.5% super hypo's het albino
25% hypo's het albino
12.5% hypo's
12.5% normal het albino
6.25% normals


----------

